# Greetings from California - My Standard Poodle



## icecannons (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi,

Greetings from the San Francisco Bay Area. I've been a lurker for quite some time and wanted to post a picture of my 8 month old female Standard Poodle. We picked her up from the breeder one day before she turned 8 weeks old and boy, was she a TON of work. 

I was told that she is a blue, yet her muzzle and her legs seem lighter than most other full grown blues. Some people at the park commented that she has quite a few brownish highlights.

This is a picture of her a few weeks ago.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Greetings to you and your little girl! She is light, isn't she? Why was she a ton of work? Just curious.
_


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

She's beautiful! What a lovely picture.


----------



## icecannons (Nov 15, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _Greetings to you and your little girl! She is light, isn't she? Why was she a ton of work? Just curious.
> _


She was a ton of work when we got her as she was just 2 months old and wasn't completely housetrained, but of course, it isn't reasonable to have a fully housetrained puppy, but now, she is much better. She still loves to chew and she is extremely active even though she gets about 1.5 hours of wrestling/running with her friends at the park. Hopefully, as she matures, she will calm down some more.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi icecannons, Welcome to this forum. Another new member from the San Francisco Bay area, you're the 2nd one to sign on today. We live due east of you in the Modesto area. Your fur girl is beautiful, what is her name? We have 4 poodles, 2 standards and 2 toys.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Ohhhh....I see. Yes, housebreaking can be a lot of work. Some mellow out as they mature and some seem to be puppies forever. LOL Hope you get your wish!
_


----------



## calidani (Nov 22, 2009)

She's adorable. I'm also in the Modesto area


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, really from the Modesto area calidani, small world huh? Secreto who is also a member of this forum is also from this area. We actually live in Riverbank.


----------



## icecannons (Nov 15, 2009)

FUZBUTZ said:


> Hi icecannons, Welcome to this forum. Another new member from the San Francisco Bay area, you're the 2nd one to sign on today. We live due east of you in the Modesto area. Your fur girl is beautiful, what is her name? We have 4 poodles, 2 standards and 2 toys.


Wow, many poodles in our area! Her name is Lily and she just completed Puppy 2 a few months ago so training is coming along fine although she needs some work on leash walking. I can't imagine having more than 1 poodle as it must take a lot of time grooming them all.

Many thanks for the wonderful compliments!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

My Harry was a bit of a handful until he reached 18 months of age or so and then he mellowed out a lot. I think they sometimes hit an age that they just mature and don't need as much attention.


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

She's adorable! My Maddy is a blue, and took a long time to clear. Her face was quite light right away, and during her adolescense, she had the brown tinge. 

What's her name??


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Welcome to you and your pretty poodle puppy!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

icecannons said:


> She was a ton of work when we got her as she was just 2 months old and wasn't completely housetrained, but of course, it isn't reasonable to have a fully housetrained puppy.


Uh. No.... an 8 week old puppy typically knows very little about housetraining. Did you expect that it would?



> She still loves to chew and she is extremely active even though she gets about 1.5 hours of wrestling/running with her friends at the park. Hopefully, as she matures, she will calm down some more.


Is she running amouk in the house? How exactly is she not calm?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Pretty girl. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome. Nice looking dog you have! 

I have no idea on the color but really like it. There are a few threads of recent that discuss blues, blacks and silvers. 

Olie was a little longer then any other dog to really get the potty training down -but all in all it wasn't too bad. Lot's of chew toys I suggest and crate or secure so the chewing in minimized. Thank goodness Olie has not been a chewer...


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! She looks like a pretty little girl.  It is normal for blues to have brown in their coat till they mature and fully clear out, which can take up to three years. Here is a link on info for blues......
http://arpeggiopoodles.tripod.com/poodlecoatcolorsblueandblack.html
This is blue vs. black, but has good info on blues


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

She is so pretty! Congrats on her =) Puppies are A LOT of work. I was more than thrilled to get my boy at 10 months old... he's all housebroke and is well on his way to learning sit, down, stay and he is a champ at walking on a leash (though I don't think he had been before I got him. It took him about a day to figure it all out, but now he walks perfectly beside me... obedience training here we come!!)

Again! Beautiful girl!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

calidani said:


> She's adorable. I'm also in the Modesto area


Im in Modesto too. I knew fuzbutz lived here because they own my boys littermate brother but another poodle buddy near the Modesto area. We need to get together for a playdate you guys. My Eli loves the dog park but he would much rather play with poodles!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

also...welcome to the forum. 

Your blue girl is very pretty and what I would consider a true blue. Blues have brown tones while they're clearing so the brown tones are to be expected. She really is a doll. Cant wait to see more picks as she matures!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. :wave:

Your little girl is beautiful.


----------



## piemama (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome. I'm from San Francisco, also. I love color of your poodle!!


----------



## icecannons (Nov 15, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Uh. No.... an 8 week old puppy typically knows very little about housetraining. Did you expect that it would?
> 
> 
> 
> Is she running amouk in the house? How exactly is she not calm?


What I meant was that it took her a while to learn not to relieve herself inside the house and she hasn't had an accident for a long time now. She is fine after her daily walk, but is very active inside the house, that is, she doesn't sleep when she's inside the house during the day, but only in her crate. She's usually sniffing everything and trying to greet everyone around the house.


----------



## icecannons (Nov 15, 2009)

Poodle Lover said:


> Welcome to the forum. :wave:
> 
> Your little girl is beautiful.


Thanks for all of the kind words!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

What a pretty baby.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

icecannons said:


> What I meant was that it took her a while to learn not to relieve herself inside the house and she hasn't had an accident for a long time now. She is fine after her daily walk, but is very active inside the house, that is, she doesn't sleep when she's inside the house during the day, but only in her crate. She's usually sniffing everything and trying to greet everyone around the house.


Ok... I understand. I'm going to start a separate thread on a training technique called Sit on Your Dog. You might find it useful.


----------



## calidani (Nov 22, 2009)

FUZBUTZ said:


> Wow, really from the Modesto area calidani, small world huh? Secreto who is also a member of this forum is also from this area. We actually live in Riverbank.


Oh wow. I go to Riverbank all the time.
It is a small world


----------



## calidani (Nov 22, 2009)

SECRETO said:


> Im in Modesto too. I knew fuzbutz lived here because they own my boys littermate brother but another poodle buddy near the Modesto area. We need to get together for a playdate you guys. My Eli loves the dog park but he would much rather play with poodles!


Definitely need to get the poodles together. Ivy would love that


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Calidani, I noticed in your profile that you are 24 yrs. old. Our grand daughter who is more like our daughter lives with us and has since she was 2 yrs. old is 23 yrs. old. I bet one of the reasons that you come to Riverbank often is to come to the Galexy Cinema? Is the picture in your avatar a picure of Ivy? This picture reminds me a lot of Rocky, our cream male, who is a brother litter mate of Eli, Secreto's black male spoo.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

FUZBUTZ said:


> Calidani, I noticed in your profile that you are 24 yrs. old. Our grand daughter who is more like our daughter lives with us and has since she was 2 yrs. old is 23 yrs. old. I bet one of the reasons that you come to Riverbank often is to come to the Galexy Cinema? Is the picture in your avatar a picure of Ivy? This picture reminds me a lot of Rocky, our cream male, who is a brother litter mate of Eli, Secreto's black male spoo.


Im only 27 years old... I can be fun too! 

Im sorry I just hate the idea of getting closer to 30! It makes be feel less fun. Oh I remember those younger days! lol

Do you have kids yet Calidani? Im getting ready to deliver baby #3 anytime now.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Ok... I understand. I'm going to start a separate thread on a training technique called Sit on Your Dog. You might find it useful.


have you started this yet cbrand? I'm curious


----------



## SusanMallery (Dec 10, 2009)

She's beautiful!


----------

